# Macbook am separaten Monitor anschliessen



## Sight (3. September 2009)

moin leute will heute ne dvd an meinem 22 zoller gucken, habe es ans macbook angeschloessen jedoch möchte ich das ich es nur auf dem monitor anschauen, wie kann ich den dual modus abschalten und das ganze nur auf einen monitor konzentrieren?


----------



## Bauer87 (3. September 2009)

Wenn auf deinem Macbook Linux mit Gnome läuft, stellst du in den Anzeigeeinstellungen das eins Display einfach auf "aus". ^^ (Da Gnome angeblich ein MacOS-Clon ist, sollte das da wohl genau so laufen.)


----------



## zkSpawn (3. September 2009)

Wenn Ich dich richtig versteh , willst du nur den externen Monitor mit deinem Macbook betreiben ? 

Hmm vllt. funktioniert das bei dir :

Externen Monitor Anschließen + Maus - Macbook zuklappen das es in den Ruhezustand geht - und dann per externer Maus aus dem Ruhezustand holen durch klicken - dann sollte nur der externe Monitor angehen ....


----------

